# Custom Halloween PA Speaker



## georgekillian

Very impressive!


----------



## joshag

Thanks.. those 18" subwoofers really take up a lot of space. I was originally going to go with 15" subs, but the 18s filled the box out better. I have about $1200 in parts and 65 hours labor in that thing. I plan on either selling it or using it again this halloween and then tearing the speakers out and just building 2 stand alone 3way boxes out of it. Thisthing isn't built to be moved often.  it weighs between 200 - 300 lbs.


----------



## Dark lord

Now that's a coffin to wake the dead !!! LoL Nice job, a real crypt rocker !


----------



## Pat-f

That would be amazing in the back of a restored vintage hearse.


----------

